# Suggest Cabinet and SMPS for AMD processor & Gigabyte motherboard



## yar.srikanth (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Please suggest me a cabinet and smps for my computer,
I have purchased these
1) AMD phenom x6 1100t black edition
2) Gigabyte 880ga-ud3h
3) 8gb RAM
4) LG  Bluray player
5) 1TB Harddisk from Seagate

Im confused abt which SMPS and cabinet to use.  I have learned that there are  coolmaster and corsair which are of good quality. 

And also suggest if i need to go for liquid cooling for this configuration.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 17, 2011)

Whats your GPU?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

For that config. 
CM elite 430 @2.4k
Fsp saga 500watt @2k will do good.If you can't find fsp psu then look for corsair cx430 v2 @2.8k.You can also add good low power hungry gfx card in future if you want.

Avoid coolermaster psu they are not good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2011)

If you dont have a buig budget for PSU get a FSP SAGA II 500w @Rs.2000
If you have a bigger budget get a Corsair GS600 @Rs.4000

ANd for cabinet, get a CM Elite 430 Rs.2400
else a NZXT Gamma Rs.2000 and CM Elite 310 @rs.1500 are other options


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

yar.srikanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please suggest me a cabinet and smps for my computer,
> I have purchased these
> ...



Welcome to TDF... Kindly answer these questions,
1. Will u be adding a GPU in future? If yes which one?(helps in choosing the smps)
2. Ur budget for cabinet & smps??


----------



## yar.srikanth (Jul 18, 2011)

I am planning for a Graphics card as well, I was suggested nvidia geforce by a friend. I will also have a Bluray disc drive and a DVD writer.

abt the budget, Im flexible on it, I was thinking of spending arnd 5k for smps and cabinet, but i can spnd more if its absolutely mandatory.


----------



## d3p (Jul 18, 2011)

*For SMPS* : Corsair GS600 [4k] or Corsair VX550 [4k] or *Cooler Master Silent Pro M600* [5.4k] or Corsair TX650 v2 - 6k [If you have some big plan going around your head]

*For Cabinet* : NZXT Gamma [2k] or CM RC430 black [2.5k] or CM USP 300 [3.2k] or Lian Li Lancool K58W [4.3k]

BTW your config is quite good dude. 

Which GPU your friend has suggested to you or whats your GPU budget ????? If possible then post your complete config including your monitor & UPS.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

yar.srikanth said:


> abt the budget, Im flexible on it, I was thinking of spending arnd 5k for smps and cabinet, but i can spnd more if its absolutely mandatory.



NZXT Gamma - 2K
Corsair GS600 - 4K

1K over ur budget but its future proof...

For the graphic card part, start a thread here before getting one, we can help u better.. 

Oh didnt see ur post d3p5kor...


----------



## yar.srikanth (Jul 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> NZXT Gamma - 2K
> Corsair GS600 - 4K




Thanks for the suggestion. I also want to know if this will change If I decide to OVERCLOCK my the processor(AMD x6 1100t 3.4 GHz) to 3.7GHz.

Thanks d3p5kor, Ill post the whole configuration of my pc once  I finish assembling it. 

Thanks for the responses everyone, they are very helpful. 
Ill start a new thread for my GPU query.


----------

